# Menopur, Endo & ovaries!



## birdynum (Sep 26, 2003)

Hi Peter,

I have a few questions that you may be able to help me with. Firstly, I have endometrioma 4cm on L ovary and hosp have said that they will probably only be able to collect from right one. How many eggs on average can someone of my age expect from one ovary? Also I have read elsewhere about endo causing other probs with IVF success. I was advised 3 yrs ago by my gynaecologist to go straight to IVF when I was diagnosed as having it treated and waiting longer to start would put me over the age limit for my 2 free goes on NHS. Obviously I am hoping that this cycle is successful but if not i have a bit of a dilemma about whether I am wasting my time if I don't have the endo treated, but if I have it treated will I be able to stay on NHS list for my second free go. Any thoughts or advice?

Also, I am on 375 of Menopur which seems like a lot compared to others I have read on this site. Is this a lot and if so why could that be? Nurse said it is calculated on basis of age and hormone levels. Was not aware of problem with levels and don't know what mine are (didn't ask - doh!) but just want to be prepared in case there is something they have not told me. May just be paranoid over nothing but want to be sure.

Thanks
Deb


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

birdynum said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> I have a few questions that you may be able to help me with. Firstly, I have endometrioma 4cm on L ovary and hosp have said that they will probably only be able to collect from right one. How many eggs on average can someone of my age expect from one ovary?
> 
> ...


----------



## Vicky W (Jun 24, 2002)

Hi Deb

I just wanted to say that I have a recurring endometrioma on one ovary but that this did not prevent egg collection from that ovary. my clinic never considered it a problem.

I suppose it may depend on the actual location of the cyst, but mine was 5cm at one time.

Also, the only tx I had for endo prior to starting IVF was 6 months on zoladex. I am sceptical as to whether this had any significant effect.

I do not know whether my endo would have prevented me conceiving naturally because dh had a vasectomy so we had to have IVF - ICSI anyway.

However, I am now 20 weeks pg following 2nd FET so there is definitely hope for all fellow endo sufferers.

Good luck with your next cycle, as Peter says, I'm sure your clinic are choosing the best protocol for you.

Vicky xx


----------



## birdynum (Sep 26, 2003)

Thanks Peter and Vicky!

You have both set my mind at rest and Vicky, it's lovely to hear a really positive success story from a fellow endo sufferer. Hope you have a very happy & healthy pregnancy.

Deb x


----------

